# Critique my website?



## guitarmy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey peoples.

I'm hoping to get some constructive feedback on my website, for things like usability, look and feel, content, etc.

I'll preface this with a few points/self crits:

1) My gf built it, template-style, cuz I'm broke. So options were limited
2) The font is light and tough to read
3) The banner at the top isn't properly justified. Can't figure out how to fix it
4) It's really simple - which I don't mind.

So peruse over to http://www.tenfoldphotography.com and let me know what you think. It would be useful to get feedback from you as photographers, but also from a 'potential client' standpoint. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me.  Nice and simple look and very user friendly.


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 29, 2007)

The top banner can be centered using the <center><url of image></center> command. 

In your "About" section, you used the phrase "not only" twice. Can you think of a different phrase for the second sentence?

I love the humor in your "Testimonials" section, ha ha!

The site is quick to load and easy to navigate. The only other criticism I really have is that the text is too light, as you mentioned.


----------



## guitarmy (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks man!


----------



## jenie_penny (Aug 29, 2007)

i like it, very clean and it highlights your images. The only thing I would suggest (personal preference) is making the button text a couple sizes smaller. The menu tends to compete with the images and titles of the pages.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks good to me. The simply layout keeps the focus on the images.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks good - like the others say, it's simple and easy to navigate. You might want to think about getting a little more variety in your models though, you only seem to have two.


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 30, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing about the models. To be sure your pictures are good, but as time goes by it would be best to use fresh faces.

The site looks pretty good though.


----------



## Mo's Photos (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice site!  What you've done so far looks great.  I would add more photos when you get a chance.  just my .02.


----------



## guitarmy (Aug 31, 2007)

Agreed about the models. There's more than two, but yes I do need more. The portfolio is a work in progress - needed to get SOMETHING up to show people what I can do. As I gather more shots it will be updated with new faces.


----------



## D-50 (Aug 31, 2007)

You said you used a template, did your girlfriend use a template programor a webhostind site that offers template if so what hosting service did you use for this?  I think it looks great,simple yet professional, easy interface.


----------



## guitarmy (Aug 31, 2007)

We just used a random template we found through google, I believe. Then populated it through DreamWeaver 8 and uploaded it to the website. We went through www.oneandone.com for both hosting and domain.


----------



## efgphoto (Sep 7, 2007)

i love it just as is. I think the left justified title is great with the right justified navigation, it is more asymmetrical than if it all lined up centered. I also like the large menu buttons, I think they are clear and easily navigated. awesome work i'd say


----------



## neea (Sep 8, 2007)

Love the simple layout and cleanliness.
Great job Edmonton neighbour 

Didn't get a chance to see the porfolio because this computer wont let me install macromedia (paranoid IT dudes). But I will look later for sure.


----------



## guitarmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks peeps and fellow Edmontonian!


----------



## WDodd (Sep 11, 2007)

Excellent in its simplicity. The only thing I would like to see is the banner centered, but other than that it looks great!


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 11, 2007)

love simpleviewer!


----------

